# The Makers of Vuse and Blu E-Cigs Are Lobbying to Ban Vaping (Updated)



## Alex (11/9/14)

source: can be found here...




*The Makers of Vuse and Blu E-Cigs Are Lobbying to Ban Vaping (Updated)*
37,703
Meg Neal

 





Expand

The biggest of the big tobacco companies, RJ Reynolds, which also owns the fast-growing e-cig brand Vuse, is trying real hard to convince lawmakers to ban vaping. That might sound ass-backwards, but it isn't. The firm is almost certainly hoping to stymie the competition by making sure its disposable "cigalikes" pass regulations but the refillable mods you find at your local vape shop don't.

Reynolds submitted a 119-document to the Food and Drug Administration arguing to ban "open system" vaporizers and flavored products, the _Winston-Salem Journal_ reported. Those are the DIY mods that come with tanks you fill yourself with the e-liquid of your choice. Reynolds is in the process of acquiring Lorillard, the tobacco giant that owns the top-selling e-cig brand, Blu eCigs, though as of now doesn't plan to keep Blu as part of the deal.

The firm argues that there's no way to safely regulate the liquid people are vaping or ban flavors that arguably appeal to kids. Disposable e-cigs, on the other hand, come pre-loaded so it's easy for a company to control ingredients and limit flavors.

That's certainly true, but it's not the whole story. Outright banning refillable vaporizers would effectively wipe out (or drive underground) an entire booming industry of flavored juices and personalized mods in favor of big tobacco's inferior products. (Seriously, those nic sticks are gross.)

"We believe open-system vapor products create unique public health risks. These systems are highly subject to adulteration and tampering," a Reynolds rep told the _Journal_.

Of course, this was expected. As soon as the FDA proposed its e-cig regulations this spring it was clear that the rules favored the big brands and threatened to choke the competition. The process to gain FDA approval for a new product is time-consuming and expensive, and it's safe to assume the tobacco corps expected the government to crack down on flavors the same as it does with regular combustible cigarettes.

The lengthy report from Reynolds was submitted during the FDA public comment period, which ended August 8. The other tobacco companies reportedly weighed in too, but not as strictly as Reynolds, which will ultimately have the biggest stake in e-cigs and the most incentive to nip the vaping craze in the bud.

Tobacco companies thought they were being clever by embracing the digital smokes that threatened to steal away a chunk of their nicotine-addicted customer base. But instead, the trend got away from them. Sales of the e-cigs you can pick up at a bodega counter have tanked as people gravitate toward the customizable mods and uniquely flavored e-juice sold by upstart merchants at vape shops. That's exactly what big tobacco's hoping its deep pockets and political influence can stop. [_Winston-Salem Journal_ - Motley Fool]

_Update: This post has been updated to reflect that Reynolds makes Vuse e-cigs, not Blu e-cigs. While it's acquiring the company that makes Blu, Lorillard, Blu is not part of that transaction._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (11/9/14)

We love mods and no one will stop us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Danny (12/9/14)

The greatest part of the rebuildable is that once youve got a solid rebuildable no one can ever stop you vaping. Yes kanthal is great but its not all one can use, cotton is everywhere, the only substance that could make it difficult is nicotine. Its a good thing tobacco will never be made illegal so we can always move to NETs


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

USA government is despicable. In a way, it is even more corrupt than SA govt. Corporates rule. The word 'lobby' is becoming a dirty word to me, i'm sick of hearing it. What is it but corruption? 



> Its a good thing tobacco will never be made illegal so we can always move to NETs


Apparently the amount of nicotine you get in extracts is very little. And most commercial tobacco has a lot of chemical additives, i suppose they do go into the extract.


----------



## zadiac (3/12/14)

I will start a black market source for nicotine.....hehehe......I have contacts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mauritz (17/5/17)

If that is their strategy I would say it is too late. Vaping companies have grown to the point where it is rather easy to pivot the business to accommodate the regulation. I can't speak for the hardware businesses.. In my opinion from a e-liquid manufacturers perspective we can and do conform to pharmaceutical regulation and would easily fill your favorite e-liquid brands into cartridges. They might change the game but we are in the war to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------

